# Kobo readers temporarily not being shipped



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It is reported that Kobo has been hit by ransomware and their order/shipping facilities are down. No word on when they might be back.


You may be able to buy them elsewhere, though.


----------

